# Gold on Ebay



## Claudie (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=Glod+&_sacat=0&_odkw=Glod+scrap&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

I wonder what bargains a person can find searching mis-spelled titles. :|


----------



## Smack (Feb 10, 2012)

Hoooooooly smokes, they have Front clothes and Back clothes separate now?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll buy if the blond comes with it. 8) 

Follow the yellow brick road...


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 10, 2012)

Could this have something to do with bays new policy on listing things as gold?

From what I understand if you can't prove it's gold content you can't call it gold.

Might come in handy to help sort out the fake and deceptive gold sellers.

Tom C.


----------



## jack_burton (Feb 10, 2012)

Raise your hand of you "clicked to enlarge". :shock:


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 10, 2012)

Guilty


----------



## joem (Feb 10, 2012)

me too, don't tell my wife lol


----------



## Claudie (Feb 10, 2012)

What did I link you guys to? :shock:


----------



## Meh (Feb 10, 2012)

Claudie said:


> What did I link you guys to? :shock:


Skimpy Glod Spandex :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (Feb 11, 2012)

I reckon it could cost a lot more than real gold..... in the end.


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 11, 2012)

nickvc said:


> I reckon it could cost a lot more than real gold..... in the end.




This is an old trick but still brings up bargains once in awhile. Mis-spelled keywords make the auction harder to find and keep down the number of bidders and final cost. There are programs available which specifically search on common mis-spellings for you based upon what you input.

macfixer01


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks alot! Now i am only searching for Glod and Sliver on ebay. So much for my retirement stash!


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 11, 2012)

its-all-a-lie said:


> Thanks alot! Now i am only searching for Glod and Sliver on ebay. So much for my retirement stash!



Don't forget pratinum and parradium.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought few gold sovereigns pretty cheap comparing to others. These were listed as soveriegn, sovreign....


----------



## kuma (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!



Claudie said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=Glod+&_sacat=0&_odkw=Glod+scrap&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
> 
> I wonder what bargains a person can find searching mis-spelled titles. :|



I pondered this upon reading your post and decided to look on ebay for 'scarp gold' , sure enough ;

http://tinyurl.com/85t97cm

All the best everybody , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:

Edit , I see that searching for misspelled items on ebay is a tactic already employed by some ;



lazersteve said:


> William,
> 
> Don't get discouraged, a deal will come along. Try searching for non-standard descriptions. Also try misspelled descriptions. Everyone is searching for 'gold scrap', 'gold recovery', etc. :wink:
> 
> Steve



(August 4th , 2007)
Nice work! 8) :lol:


----------

